# Asus-Laptops Modellvergleich?



## engelmarkus (28. August 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich schaue mir gerade die Laptop-Serie "P31F" von Asus an und habe festgestellt, dass es innerhalb dieser Serie verschiedene Modelle gibt:

P31F-RO108X
P31F-RO108V
P31F-RO043X
P31F-RO070X

Zu den letzten beiden finde ich so gut wie keine Informationen, der Unterschied zwischen den ersten beiden erschließt sich mir leider auch nicht (bis auf den deutlich höheren Preis des V-Modells).

Könnt ihr mir etwas auf die Sprünge helfen, wo ich eine Vergleichstabelle finde? Bei Asus habe ich schon geschaut, allerdings gibt es da nur eine Seite für die komplette Serie.

Dass es bereits eine P31SD-Serie mit Sandy Bridge-Prozessoren gibt und die oberen schon etwas "angestaubt" sind, weiß ich. Allerdings haben die scheinbar keine matten Displays. Wenn natürlich jemand von euch eine andere Empfehlung für mich zu einem Laptop hat, dann nur raus damit .

Danke, Markus


----------

